# Not The Same Set of Rules



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

http://www.peoplesdefender.com/main.asp?SectionID=13&SubSectionID=83&ArticleID=131220
How can they expect any of us to play the game right if they don't ?


----------



## 70bolt (Mar 12, 2010)

This is probably something that goes on more than we know (or care to know). 
Im not real shocked.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I have to laugh - They think further training may be necessary.....What"s to train? If you live out of state you get a non-resident permit. If you don't shoot the deer you don't put your tags on it. They should all be fired and banned from any public employee job.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

> During investigations by multiple agencies into the incident, Wright allegedly admitted to investigators that he suggested substituting his own address to Vaughn and assisted with obtaining the license, although he claimed that it has been common practice in Ohio to allow Wildlife Officers from other states to hunt with residential licenses, according to a report released by the OIG.
> 
> Vaughn was a Wildlife Officer in South Carolina and a resident of that state at the time the license was issued.


IMO issuing a in state license to out of state "friends" is one thing, issuing them to fellow law enforcement is another. Im guessing it's sort of a "brotherhood" deal amongst various state DNR agencies...Sounds like someone had a bad apple to pick with Mr. Wright.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I really want to wait and see how this all works out . How many tickets do you think that guy wrote in Brown cty for the same thing he did checking in someone's deer .


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Both officers involved should be terminated immediately - period! They both knew they were providing false information and stealing money from the state of Ohio. I don't need to know anything else to determine both officers should be terminated.

As it ends up, our own OH officer violated several trapping laws in SC along side officer Vaughn. SC chose to look the other way regarding these violations. These guys are dishonest and can't have a position of authority when they break the exact laws they are trusted to enforce! 

Management - if they knew the facts about the situation and chose not to act properly within the law, they should all be terminated as well. If they didn't have direct knowledge of the facts, they should at minimum provide a public apology and they should also be demoted. As top management, you are always directly responsible for your employees/department - just the way it is.

I have to sign legal documents that go to state and federal agencies for my occupation. If I am ever found guilty of falsifying ANYTHING, I am immediately terminated by my firm (in my employment contract) and lose my license and all professional credentials. I would not be permitted to practice in the field ever again - *no second chances*!

This is no different - they knowingly broke the law committing multiple offenses signing legal documents (tags, licenes, etc). Anything less than termination for both officers is ridiculous! You sign a false report or legal document and you will end up in court/jail - it should be no different for these two!!!!

And how they can even pretend to act as if they didn't know it was wrong is completely beyond me Besides, I was taught as a young boy that ignorance is not an excuse!


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

How petty can some people be?

They did this to save $106 ? (on a license)

I guess it's always the same,the ones that are
in charge also want to be above the law that
they are policing.
Rarely will a cop give another cop a ticket it may
not be right but it sure is the way it is.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope they burn them all! When was the last time you heard of the DoW giving a citizen a warning, reducing the chages, or otherwise looking the other way? Never! I think this just goes to show where we stand. I would like to know if the officer from S.C. killed a buck. Then they could work in the new "trophy" fees to the fines, but that probably won't apply here, will it? I also think ignoring the case against the guy from Michigan is wrong. Even if they don't pursue charges due to time restrictions, it could at least be investigated and made part of the court record to show a pattern. I mean all the info needed is public record, so how hard would it be? 

Do you think you would still be in your job if you stole or helped to steal from your employer? Besides the ethics they disregarded, the fact they are still working is enough for outrage. How can they do their job? That should make it pretty hard to make any current or future charges brought by this officer stick, especially if the defendant asks for a jury trial. Can you imagine being on the jury against a person charged with falsifying a tag, knowing this officer is the one who brought the charges? 

Just another case of the DNR's policy of you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours. One more reason I think these guys should have to be elected by license holders. I know some would say one bad apple doesn't mean the whole box is rotted, but when the supposed good ones habitually ignore the actions of the bad, they are just as rotten. If they had to face us as voters, I think it would make them stop thinking they are some Imperial God, and remind them they are really just as common as us.


----------



## JLW (Apr 11, 2004)

OK..........Lets look at it from the other prospective....How many man hours have been used to get this far in the investigation?......Hundreds! How many TAX DOLLARS have been USED FOR THE INVESTIGATION??????? TENS OF THOUSANDS ! all for $106.00

This "incident" was dealt with INTERNALLY by the ODNR DOW and Officer Wright was given a Reprimand at the time for the improper action in 2007. New directives were made and new policy was established for the "incident". More than 3+ years ago! 

NOW a woman prosecutor........that wants to make a name for herself or has a political agenda, is using this to get publicity......is this an election year for her? If this continues.........She will have to file charges on EVERY law enforcement officer in BROWN COUNTY! 

Why..........because....... any law enforcement officer (or his superior that had knowledge or it) that has EVER given a warning, verbal or written, to a driver or any other person for a speeding ticket.......faulty head light.......etc. has violated the OHIO REVISED CODE. The law in OHIO does not specify the allowance of a WARNING CITATION for ANYTHING! Even 1 MPH over the limit is a violation!
But Police Officers everyday give warnings to people instead of citations.

Officer Wright was given a WARNING.............the incident should be a NON- ISSUE! This INVESTIGATION has grown to be a GROSS WASTE of the TAXPAYERS MONEY...........not only in the INSPECTOR GENERALS OFFICE........but THE COURT IN BROWN COUNTY and MOST INCREDIBLY in the PROSECUTORS OFFICE IN BROWN COUNTY!

The PEOPLE of Brown County, Ohio should be outraged at such a TOTAL WASTE of the TIME & MONEY, USED for this witch hunt!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm sorry you feel that way JLW. Too me, you're right, it is a huge waste of money. They should just fire the officer, and those involved, and move on. They knowingly broke the law that they swore to uphold. Witch hunt or not, these people have taken an OATH to uphold the law, and they disregarded it. And, like you say, all of this for $106? It's not the money, it's the principle. I defy you to find ONE instance of a wildlife officer issuing a citizen a warning. Other LEO's do it all of the time, but have you ever heard of a gamewarden doing it? I never have. I can recite many instances that definately should have been warnings, but they issued tickets instead. Maybe, this prosecutor is trying to make an example of these people. Kinda like saying here's what you get! I say good for her! All LEO's should be held to a higher standard, that is what law enforcement should be about. Otherwise, what kind of life would we have? Something like the corruption of some foreign countries?


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

They were caught and should be released from their current positions.Enough tax payer dollars have been spent on them!!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Both officers involved should be terminated immediately - period! They both knew they were providing false information and stealing money from the state of Ohio. I don't need to know anything else to determine both officers should be terminated.
> 
> As it ends up, our own OH officer violated several trapping laws in SC along side officer Vaughn. SC chose to look the other way regarding these violations. These guys are dishonest and can't have a position of authority when they break the exact laws they are trusted to enforce!
> 
> ...


there were 6 that got busted


----------



## JLW (Apr 11, 2004)

ONLY 2 of the SIX were Law Enforcement Officers............Allen Wright and the Law Enforcement director for DOW. The others are just staff.........even the Chief is not Law Enforcement. This to me would be like a soldier doing wrong........so we arrest the president too.......It is JUST WRONG!

The Administrators for the District and Division dealt with a PERSONNEL MATTER.

They did nothing wrong in my opinion! 

Why is there NO CHARGES on the PERSON FROM SOUTH CAROLINA?

This STINKS of a political WITCH HUNT!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

So, beacause it may be political, we should just ignore it? 

_Why is there NO CHARGES on the PERSON FROM SOUTH CAROLINA?_

There should be! However, the Ohio DoW employee should bear the brunt of the charges! 

This is nothing like a president paying for the wrongs of a soldier. This is more like a manager, who knows the employee handbook says anyone caught stealing gets fired, but instead choses to slap them on the wrist and look the other way. Then, human resources finds out, and everybody involved is in trouble. Rules are not really made to be broken, especially by those in a position to hold rule breakers accountable.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

JLW, your CAPITALIZATIONS are not working on me, just fyi.

They should have been charged right away. No question. There doesn't need to be special consideration for Law Enforcement. If they cannot be trusted to conduct themselves propertly, they are in no position to be telling other people. 

You're right about the tax waste though. They should have been fired right off the bat, that would have saved plenty of money. There are no warnings for LEOs who break the law in an area they are dedicated to overseeing. No exceptions. Move 'em out and let people who deserve the job in.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> JLW, your CAPITALIZATIONS are not working on me, just fyi.
> 
> They should have been charged right away. No question. There doesn't need to be special consideration for Law Enforcement. If they cannot be trusted to conduct themselves propertly, they are in no position to be telling other people.
> 
> You're right about the tax waste though. They should have been fired right off the bat, that would have saved plenty of money. There are no warnings for LEOs who break the law in an area they are dedicated to overseeing. No exceptions. Move 'em out and let people who deserve the job in.



perfect!! i dont even need to type anything. ok, maybe just a little quote from donald trump...YOUR FIRED!!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

JLW said:


> The PEOPLE of Brown County, Ohio should be outraged at such a TOTAL WASTE of the TIME & MONEY, USED for this witch hunt!


IMO;

Waste of money? Well this incident may give others something to think about for the future? Also what else did these guys do who thought they were above the law?
It does sorta seem outrageous to spend all that money, but maybe they were digging to get deeper in hopes to find out more?

Just a thought?

Nik


----------



## JLW (Apr 11, 2004)

That means *you* are never given a second chance..! The 2 LEO's made mistakes and the Ohio LEO was disciplined for it. The SC LEO should have been cited for the violation. The administrators that dealt with the situation are not involved......they did what the rules allowed.................AT THAT TIME! 3 yrs AGO! This is nothing more than a political witch hunt! in a election year!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Well so be it, if by witches you mean bad cops! I say lets string 'em up, or burn 'em at the stake, or, just take the easy way out and FIRE THEIR WORTHLESS BUTTS! If it takes an election year to make a prosecutor do the right thing, I guess we need every year to be election year.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

> OK..........Lets look at it from the other prospective....How many man hours have been used to get this far in the investigation?......Hundreds! How many TAX DOLLARS have been USED FOR THE INVESTIGATION??????? TENS OF THOUSANDS ! all for $106.00
> 
> This "incident" was dealt with INTERNALLY by the ODNR DOW and Officer Wright was given a Reprimand at the time for the improper action in 2007. New directives were made and new policy was established for the "incident". More than 3+ years ago!
> 
> ...





> ONLY 2 of the SIX were Law Enforcement Officers............Allen Wright and the Law Enforcement director for DOW. The others are just staff.........even the Chief is not Law Enforcement. This to me would be like a soldier doing wrong........so we arrest the president too.......It is JUST WRONG!
> 
> The Administrators for the District and Division dealt with a PERSONNEL MATTER.
> 
> ...





> That means you are never given a second chance..! The 2 LEO's made mistakes and the Ohio LEO was disciplined for it. The SC LEO should have been cited for the violation. The administrators that dealt with the situation are not involved......they did what the rules allowed.................AT THAT TIME! 3 yrs AGO! This is nothing more than a political witch hunt! in a election year!


I don't know about the rest of you but it sure sounds like JLW may have some sort of association with or personally know the officer who is being charged. What's with this witch hunt crap? The guy clearly broke the law and he is being punished for it. As for the Administrators who are also being charged I think they should be held accountable for their actions as well. I don't think the prosecutors office is doing this out of any personal vendetta against these people. I say regardless of the matter only being about $106 dollars the man falsified information it IS A FELONY. The S.C officer should be held accountable also. This has nothing to do with politics nor it being an election year. It has everything to do with following and obeying the laws that this officer was hired to uphold. In my opinion he failed at his duties, and has given the entire ODNR law enforcement community a black eye. Enough people have a level of distrust for our wildlife officers and this just furthers the feeling. I think all parties involved should be held accountable and be punished for there actions. By saying this is a waste of taxpayer money is ignorant. The Court system is in place to protect and uphold the law. If this case is a waste of money then I would like to know what kind of offense you feel IS worthy of the expense of an investigation and trial? Taxpayers pay Judges, Prosecutors, and Law Enforcement salaries regardless of the case, or crime. So your witch hunt and waste of taxpayer money argument is not valid in my opinion.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I would also like to add to my above post, on the comment about man hours being wasted. You would be surprised how many man hours are spent on such petty offenses as driving with a suspended license or say a petty theft or vandalism case. So if this case is a waste of time and money then the minor offenses I just mentioned are also a waste of time and money right? Where is the line drawn as to what is worthy of the time and money and what isn't? Whats the point of having Laws and a Judicial system, if this is just a waste of time and money?


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

You must have struck a nerve saugeyesam. I wonder why there's been no rebuttal?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

JLW - Have you even thought about what you are saying? The wasted tax money is *only* being spent *due to the failure of management to handle the situation correctly in the first place!* If the officer was fired on the spot (which he should be - no questions asked) there wouldn't be a situation, nor an investigation. It would be a short story in OON and he would have been replaced. You're right on one thing - this shouldn't be going on and we shouldn't be spending the man hours and tax money on this situation - we should be able to trust officers to not knowingly commit crimes, forge documents for buddies, etc. And we damn well should be able to trust management of these officers to act accordingly when they have first hand evidence that one of their guys is not playing by the rules - let alone committing forgery and providing false statements.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They are just like the crooked politicians running or should I say ruining this country. They all try to get away with everything they can.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I wouldn't say they are all that way, we can't let one bad apple spoil the whole barrel here. I agree this guy should have been canned the minute he was found out. However being that he is a government employee there will have to be an investigation to cover the ODNR's butt from a wrongful termination lawsuit. I don't think it is a waste of money or man hours. The system is in place to uphold the laws and enforce them, which is obviously what the prosecutors office is doing. The sad thing is that this guy has clearly done this sort of thing in the past showing a pattern of dishonesty, which will follow him where ever he goes in his work career the rest of his life. Was it really worth it?


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I read the story again and picked up on this little gem: 

*"Wildlife administrators said that they never recognized or considered Wright's actions could be criminal, and decided to handle the matter as a policy violation,"* the OIG's report states.

What a crock that statement is. They never recognized these actions as criminal? So I guess if a citizen does this, the big wigs don't see it as criminal? Yea right! I hope the judge or jury sees it for the lie it is.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Witch hunt , one bad apple yea right . The guy broke the law the same law he wrote untold tickets for. Then everyone that is in charge of this guy break the law AGAIN . But maybe just maybe there willbe justice BUT I doubt it .


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

http://www.ohiooutdoornews.com/articles/2010/04/22/top_news/news01.txt


----------



## Duke (Feb 17, 2005)

I have personally met Allen Wright and been harrassed by him in the field because I hunted the same place he did. He kept harrassing me and the rest of the owners family until the owner told him if he didnt stop he would revoke his privilidge. He could not charge any of us during his repeated harrassments as we follow the rules to a T and we had several of us hunting that would testify to that fact.

I have talked to two others who hunted areas that Allen Wright hunted and the story was exactly the same. JLW this guy is a bad apple plain and simple. AND ACCORDING TO THE ARTICLE THIS IS NOT HIS FIRST RUN IN WITH THE LAW.

From the article:
"The South Carolina DNR investigated Wright in 2007 for alleged trapping violations in South Carolina and issued Wright a warning letter for failure to comply with administrative reporting procedures, Taylor said. In addition, a federal wildlife investigator interviewed Wright on a complaint about alleged misconduct by an FWS officer."

From Brown County Prosecuter Little of Wright issuing another out of state person a resident license:
"Little noted that her office does not currently intend to pursue charges related to the 2001 issuance of a resident license to Michigan resident John D. Coffin, in part because statute of limitations restrictions may apply."


It is also is rumorred that he used his relations with a Sporting Goods Chain to takes his buddies including the Chief who was charged, on trips......any wonder he is the favored son of the Wildlife Chief who was charged also???? Do you think being a Wildlife officer and working for a sporting goods chain and accepting free trips is perhaps a conflict of interest???? 

This is more than a witch hunt my friend. Those investigating this guy have said the phone is "ringing off the hook" about this guy. He has admitted to things that would have gotten you and I charged with a crime and perhaps our hunting privilidges revoked. He has been let go in other states in all likelyhood because of his position. Do you think if you vilolate South Carolina Laws you would be let go????? This is not an isolated incident.

His supervisors allegedly have have protected their buddy and allowed him to get away with what would have been a crime for you and me. These are the men who are sworn to protect our game laws!!!!!!!! They have a responsibility to act above and beyond reproach......is this the way they have acted???? I am guessing you have some relationship with these men JLW. If you work for the ODNR you may want to ask yourself what it means to be a SWORN OFFICER of the LAW???? That is the very highest of responsibility Officers have SWORN there OATH to uphold the LAW!!!!!!!! 

Here is a another staement form an article about the case:
"During interviews with Graham, Miller, Lehman, Haines and Ward-Tackett, each individual allegedly admitted to investigators that Wildlife would pursue criminal charges against any civilian who obtained or attempted to obtain a hunting license using fraudulent information.

According to Brown County Prosecutor Jessica Little, "regular people are prosecuted routinely for the exact same offense."


"Just because you are a law enforcement officer does not make you special," she said."

I suggest that everyone who is outraged by this to contact the head of the ODNR and let him know you are watching the handling of this case. I would contact the Attorney General of Ohio if you have information of misconduct by officers. I also suggest you contact the Govenors Office as he is a an avid outdoorsman himself so that he carefully follow this case. 

I also want to state that the Officers involved deserve due process of the courts, that no-one in this country is guilty until proven so. But this is the type of case that needs scrutiny of many eyes as it is alleged that these Officers have already covered for one of there own already.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad to get some insight from someone with first hand knowledge, Duke. I hope this incident gets several more cans of worms opened. As much as I hate to say, the ones that are caught aren't the only ones taking advantage of the rules, as well as the position.
I wish this thread was in the Lounge so more fisherman would see it. I've met several wildlife officers while hunting, but have never met even one while fishing. I think that explains why the attitude most fisherman have VS. that of a lot of hunters is so different. If fisherman faced the kinds of outright harrasement many hunters have had to put up with, they would definately sing a different tune. Imagine the outcry if the DNR just came barging in on their fishing spot, with a big outboard running, and proceeded to check every safety item and bagged fish, all the while, 3 or 4 other boats getting the same treatment with a helicopter hovering in the air, like they do to the deer hunters with the helicopter and 4 wheelers. It's very difficult to endure, especially knowing there is so much corruption amongst the very officers harrassing you.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

So now they have fishing lic. that were sold in 2007 to out of state Game Wardens at res prices. They are holding this up as a told you so ( we always let out of state Game wardens hunt or fish on the taxpayer dime) . This was a year after the can of worms was open , you think they might of done this to help out their case if anything should come up . Oh no this is our government they wouldn't do anything to cause us not to trust them .They need to fire all of these guys . This just keeps getting worse .


----------



## Duke (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is my favorite part of the investigation.....if it had been you or I we these same guys who did nothing to Allan Wright would have pursued us for criminal activity, this from the investigation:

*Graham, Miller, Ward-Tackett and Haines told the IG they did not regard Wrights actions as criminal because the practice of obtaining Ohio hunting licenses for out-of-state wildlife officers was a common practice and supervisors had knowledge or approved the practice. They also acknowledged to the IG if a civilian provided fraudulent information on a hunting license, criminal charges would be pursued against the individual.*


Oh and you will like this and see if you can figure it all out:

*Graham also acknowledged to investigators he was close friends with Allan Wright, the wildlife officer who allegedly obtained the cheaper hunting license for the South Carolina official.*


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Nothing criminal . The guy checked in 3 deer that he didn't shoot with his address not the address of any DNR location . Plus he also allowed a buddy from Mich hunt on our dime who was just a buddy nothing more .
I guess they don't ask the same fifty questions they ask you and I when they come upto us while we are hunting or fishing or trapping . The same Nazi questioning doesn't go for their own . If they did maybe they would of thought something criminal had went on with their own.
There was a time that GW were respected the goto guy to ask where to hunt or fish or trap . Not now they use their office as a means to gain hunting rights for them and any out of state buddy who wants to shoot our deer . I want to know where he took this guy hunting that shot 3 deer was it private land or was it a controll hunt ? Things need to change a good start is their approach to us out in the field . We are all not drunken bums with a gun or a fishing pole with only 2 teeth in our head .


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Plain and simple "The inmates are running the asylum"


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I sure like to hear the truth. I have been dealing with a Game Warden hunting on the farm next to the farm I hunt on for years. He deals tickets like I give Mountain dew to kids. He has come to my house telling me to take the gun out of my sons hands because you can not hunt geese without at least 100 decoys. My son is grown up but for years he hunted down 25 -40 geese per season, nothing illegal other than one late shot once (ticket). That is the year he was bringing in people from out of town to hunt geese. The GW is hunting in a no trespassing area and the owner says he keeps people from sneaking in and has given tickets to some during his hunts. He and his family bow and gun hunt the place exclusively. It is just so wrong and smells so funny. Kind of like the Mafia offering protection.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

what happened to those guys? i haven't heard anything about that since spring...........i presume they got off.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

yes they all got off the hook, because they are in the circle.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> yes they all got off the hook, because they are in the circle.


This is complete B.S, how in the hell do you walk with all of the evidence against you. It was no secret amongst Ohio's sportsman/women that these guy's were dirty. Ohio's hunters and fisherman shouldn't let this slide. If these guy's really did walk I think we need to make a collective outcry about this. If the outcome to this was known all along why even make this case public? Because from what I have seen, heard, and read, people are pretty ticked off about this whole situation.

I along with many others have been harassed by game wardens while in the field. Several years ago my father and I were hunting the Beach City public hunting area. I was Bow hunting for deer, and my dad was squirrel hunting. We were on opposite sides of a creek from each other, I exited the woods before my dad and was at the truck loading up my gear when a G.W pulled up. He walked over and asked to see my license and tags to make sure they were in order, no problem. My dad walks up and starts to unload his shotgun, when the game warden, writes him a ticket for having a loaded weapon in a motor vehicle. Then he proceeds to tell us that he could ticket us for hunting deer with a gun out of season, because you aren't allowed to carry a gun if your partner is bow hunting. And that you aren't allowed to drive deer to someone who is bow hunting. He then asked to search my truck I had nothing to hide so I said okay. He proceeded to throw everything in my truck and the toolbox in the bed, out onto the ground. Then says to "Pick this crap up before you get a ticket for littering" I was furious, but didn't say anything I just picked up my things and got ready to leave. My dad contested the ticket in court and the day we had to appear the G.W was there with another G.W who wasn't present the evening my dad was ticketed and this man swore in open court that he personally witnessed my dad place a loaded shotgun in the cab of my truck. Dad had to pay the fine and court costs. I haven't hunted for deer down there since then. And when I do make the odd trip to rabbit hunt down there I make sure my gun is unloaded a minimum of 100 yards from the truck.


----------

